
AWS Direct Connect down in us-east-1 - sol_remmy
See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;
======
swimmercol
[https://status.bitbucket.org/incidents/hbpb9tlzvq4r](https://status.bitbucket.org/incidents/hbpb9tlzvq4r)

------
chadash
I see bitbucket is not letting me push code. Is this connected?

------
tcarn
Welp... at least the status page is working...

~~~
nulagrithom
Not for me! Having a hard time with the console too.

Edit: Switched my console URL from east to west and it loaded up fine.

------
swimmercol
bitbucket is down also.

